# 1894-95  Buffalo cycles envoy



## C M Gerlach (Mar 21, 2021)

I was glad to score this when it came up.......not quite done yet, ...but its back home.
liberties were taken with some parts, 
but it's now a rider.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 22, 2021)

"It's a rider", but only if you're around 7 feet tall!!!! Lol
Great find, but it looks massive.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Mar 22, 2021)

Thats funny,......it is tall...26 inches.
At 5' 9" I have a 34" inseam and can actually straddle this frame.


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 22, 2021)

What’s up with the seat you make it a wheelie bike ?


----------



## C M Gerlach (Mar 22, 2021)

also funny,......if you can pull a wheelie on this, you are an exceptional trick rider.


----------



## oldwhizzer (Mar 22, 2021)

What are the rim and tire combo you are using?


----------



## C M Gerlach (Mar 22, 2021)

wood rims, model A hubs, from a 10's mead........specialized 700×34 cyclocross tubular tires.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Mar 22, 2021)

maybe 700x33...kinda skinny......good enough.


----------



## 1898Columbia (Mar 22, 2021)

Hi CM, great looking bike.  Did you attach the tires with TufoTape?


----------



## C M Gerlach (Mar 22, 2021)

not yet,......just a short run on this to test on it...... but that's the plan....had good results with tufo tape......good stuff.


----------



## Trimacar (Apr 5, 2021)

It’s interesting that Buffalo was a hub of bicycle manufactoring at the turn of the century.  Very nice bicycle...


----------



## Harvegar (Sep 30, 2022)

C M Gerlach said:


> I was glad to score this when it came up.......not quite done yet, ...but its back home.
> liberties were taken with some parts,
> but it's now a rider.
> 
> ...



I’m in Buffalo. Just bought this frame (arrived today). Looking for any advice on affordable options for building mine into a rider. Very very new to this.


----------



## Craig Allen (Sep 30, 2022)

Carl Burgwardt would have loved it.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Sep 30, 2022)

Harvegar said:


> I’m in Buffalo. Just bought this frame (arrived today). Looking for any advice on affordable options for building mine into a rider. Very very new to this.



See if you can attach a few pictures.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Sep 30, 2022)

And, when you can, please contact me.


----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 2, 2022)




----------

